# old style "Pipe" trailer bunk brackets / mounts parts for?



## dave shady (Mar 27, 2011)

Im redoing the trailer for my old lund and the brackets for the bunks are the older style
round tube bolted to the frame they are rusty but in good shape. The part that attaches
the bunk to the pipe and allows to swivel a couple are missing an ear that goes around the
boards. I can fab new straps but wonder if these are available as replacement parts to just
put 6 new ones on the boat or if they are just that out of date.

hope the photo shows the bracket. I searched the new to no luck and the forum here did not
find this type asked about.












any help ideas or input appreciated.


----------

